# New Epoxy Mixing Tool



## Mixnitup (Feb 20, 2012)

We have created a new epoxy mixing tool. It is a low cost replacement for the metal ones we have always used. We are just getting strated and already have over a dozen floor coating clients. See the cool tool at www.rraproducts.com:rockin:


----------



## tectonicfloors (Mar 20, 2012)

We recommend that you wear rubber gloves when mixing and using the epoxy compounds.


----------



## 1977Impala (Mar 21, 2012)

More your smiley one more place over and the link will work.


----------



## victormartin (Apr 29, 2013)

What are the advantages of this new epoxy mixing tool? Also i wanted to paint my living room furniture. What paint would you suggest.
bedroom suite sets


----------

